# Obligate eggfeeder rack



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi all,

here are a few teaser shots of a rack for my pums that I am currently building. I will add more pics as I make progress. Comments welcome!















































Have a nice day

gluedl


----------



## alfer (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi! that looks cool! How many vivariums are you going to put in your "frog room"? that´s the dream of all the frog keepers! congratulations!
i hope new pictures!


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Looks like it's coming along nicely, consider me subscribed!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Gonna be a great rack....This is my next step as well....Like how that corner is angled off too....


----------



## froggies3 (Feb 1, 2011)

That room has great potential- can't wait to see how this turn out. Good Luck


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

> How many vivariums are you going to put in your "frog room"?


At the moment the rack has space for 16 20"cubes, 14 will be set up until the end of the week. Unfortunately for my bank account, the Dutch dealer has got new imports yesterday and I am nearly sure I will go have a peek at them on the weekend.  I could still add 2 cubes on the right and 4 to the left, but that is not the goal for now. I have had over 30 vivs distributed through the whole house over the last years, it's about time to bring order to that chaos.



> Like how that corner is angled off too


I experimented with 90°angles and did not like it. With 45°, access is much better.

Tonight will be about leaves and moss slurry

Have a nice day

gluedl


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Update n°1

Here are the first 7 "nude" vivs as displayed above from right to left:

































































Preparing the moss mix. I used fresh Jawa, a bunch of dried moss from an old viv and sheet moss. And two sheets of dried sphagnum moss.



















Will it Blend??? (dry)










Added water to get something that looks like a veggie burger



















Moss mix aplied. Ground is made of dirt, springtails love this.










Dirt gets covered with leaves. All leaves microwaved for 5 min.










First plants










Have a nice day

gluedl


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

They look great......


----------



## OH23 (Sep 19, 2008)

Impressive, Professional, inspiring, Craving for more... and to top it all off i'll sprinkle some    

now i'll pick my jaw from the floor and wait patiently for the next update.


----------



## scusemelittleoldlady (Feb 24, 2012)

gluedl said:


> Added water to get something that looks like a veggie burger



This is really funny.


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

The LEDs have arrived.  Looking forward to do some soldering this week...










Have a nice day

gluedl


----------



## erlese (Jun 11, 2008)

If only there was an " ICE " train.. that could transport me physically so i can see this awesome set up. Are those tree fern panels used?. ( way better than the GS method ) plants root better on them. And much easier to mount plants on as well. The certainly save on the floor space. Ein Job gut gemacht. Ich bin gespannt auf dieses Amt zu folgen.

 

Keep the photos coming.


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks all for the nice comments!

Yes, all sidewalls are covered in treefern panels. To add some structure, there are various pieces of drift wood fixed to the TF panels with PU foam, which again get covered in epoxy and blended treefern .



> If only there was an " ICE " train.. that could transport me physically so i can see this awesome set up


If only i could be in California and escape that damn rain over here! Best, now I got that Beach Boys song ringing in my head...

gluedl


----------



## erlese (Jun 11, 2008)

If only i could be in California and escape that damn rain over here! Best, now I got that Beach Boys song ringing in my head...

gluedl[/QUOTE]


Tree fern, well. I guess I'm going to follow your example. Yeah.. its very impressive. It's a " clean" look but VERY "NATURAL" ( IT'S ONLY FOR curious sake ) not at all to criticize. Have you thought of dropping some cork rounds or small cork tubes??? 

I'm Having 7 tanks made from Jason at protean. 24 x 24 x 24 with eurovents ( which he was in Germany ). But simplicity in a vivaria saves a lot of heart ache. I WISH I had your DIY skills... 

ahahaha.. awesome.. tell you what.. I'm back in Köln in August for a month. I'll try to bring beach boy weather, and hopefully the German ( great vivaria building vibes can rub off on me).. so i can bring something back to the states..


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

> ( IT'S ONLY FOR curious sake ) not at all to criticize.


 You won't get harsh remarks from my side on a public forum... 

The vivs are not ready by far, I have ordered a lot more plants last friday. I have to admit that a lot of my old vivs have just been thrown together. This time I want the visual appeal I have only found in other vivs and therefore I will take my time.

I actually have a lot of cork lying around and some will find it's way to this rack!



> I'm Having 7 tanks made from Jason at protean.


 Maybe you could ask him (if you have not already) to make a false bottom like we do around here (see below):











I have never seen false bottoms like that in US vivs. Actually it is just a glass plate with a certain angle inside the viv. So drainage works well and you automatically get a pond at the front. If you do not want a pond, just fill it up. (just my 5 cents).



> I'm back in Köln in August for a month


Köln is not really far from my town (about 1.5hours) we could meet and have a nice beer or whatdoiknow.

gluedl


----------



## parkanz2 (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks great gleudl!

Are those Cree XP-G or XM-L LEDS? I'm excited to play with LEDs this summer.


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Max,


they are XP-G Q5(warm white) and R5 (cool white). I know that XMLs would put out more light. But this would be even more focussed and I suppose too much for a 20" cube. My first try with XPGs was very conclusive and as XMLs are still very expensive, I will use them in a near future, but not now.


Have a niece day

gluedl


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

just a quick teaser from last night:








Since my last post I added some plants, added 2 vivs to end up with 16 and I am planning even more. The misting system has been installed on the lower 8 vivs, working on draining them right now. LEDs have been installed on most of them, going to need to order more though.

Still a lot of work to do...

Hope you liked it, as the vid did not nearly turn out as I wanted it....

gluedl


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Time to start the show:

Viv n°1:










Size: 20" cube
Light: dimmable, 16x Cree XPG LEDs, homegrown
Sidewalls covered in treefern panels and GS to add structure, GS covered in blended treefern. Added some film rolls as "breeding stations".

Housing: 1.1 pumilio bribri "fila carbon"



















These guys are huge, biggest pums I have ever seen, body length equals and tops the diameter of the film rolls.

And the vid:






I will make another one, closer up with a feeding station soon.

Have a nice day

gluedl


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Viv n°2










Size: 20" cube
Light: dimmable, 16x Cree XPG LEDs, homegrown
Sidewalls covered in treefern panels. Film rolls as "breeding stations" siliconed to the stump. 

Housing: 2.0 pumilio "salt creek"


Viv n°3










Size: 20" cube
Light: dimmable, 16x Cree XPG LEDs, homegrown
Sidewalls covered in treefern panels. Added some film rolls as "breeding stations".

Housing: 1.1 pumilio bastimentos "red frog beach"

Unfortunately no photos or videos worth of posting at the moment...

Have a nice day!

gluedl


----------



## MrMMB (Nov 12, 2010)

Incredible growth on those tree fern panels! I hope I can modify my setups to stimulate that kind of growth once I get access to some moss. I look forward to seeing more!


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Well, first: thanks for all the likes and comments!

These panels (viv n°2) have been under LEDs in a plant viv for about 1 year. I do not get that kind of growth in a few weeks. Some of the vivs on that rack are new, others have been running for more then 4 years, so please don't get confused when you see some already green and others that are are not.

Yet tree fern is a nice very thing. Viv n°2 has panels with different mosses applied to the side walls, the back wall did not get anything, so everything there came right out of the panels.

There are drawbacks too, some panels do mold (and won't stop, even after a dry period of a few months the vmold comes back...), the mold will prevent mosses from growing. But I would not want to trade them for epiweb or anything like that. Google epiweb and the 3M brand and you will understand.

Have a nice day

gluedl


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Viv n°4










Housing: 1.0 pumilio "salt creek"


Viv n°5










Housing: 1.? pumilio bastimentos "red frog beach"


Viv n°6











Housing: 1.1 escudo


Viv n°7










Housing: 1.1 escudo


Viv n°8










Housing: 1.1 pumilio bastimentos "red frog beach"


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Viv n°9










Housing: 1.? pumilio bastimentos "red frog beach"


Viv n°10











Housing: 1.1 pumilio "blue jeans"


Viv n°11










Housing: 1.1 pumilio (cristobal?) "bahia grande". You can see the mold on the left panel. Nothing else wants to grow in that area.


Viv n°12











Housing: 1,1 pumilio "esperanza"


Viv n°13











Housing: 1.3.1 pumilio "loma partida"


Viv n°14"











Housing: 1.3 pumilio "cauchero/darkland" (my all time fav, this viv is 4 years old)


Viv n°15










Housing: 1.3 pumilio "cristobal". This one is about 6 months old


Viv n°16










Housing: 1.1 pumilio "siquirres/black jeans"


Hope you like it


gluedl


----------



## nonliteral (Mar 26, 2012)

Gorgeous vivs! 

You mentioned you're running 16 XP-Gs over each cube? I was wondering whether you're driving these at the full 1500 ma, and what mix of colors you are using (all cool white, cool white + neutral white, etc.).

Thanks!


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

> Gorgeous vivs!
> 
> You mentioned you're running 16 XP-Gs over each cube? I was wondering whether you're driving these at the full 1500 ma, and what mix of colors you are using (all cool white, cool white + neutral white, etc.).
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks! 

50/50*cool white*R5 + warm white*Q5*at*350mA*,has been doing fine for me.


----------



## nonliteral (Mar 26, 2012)

gluedl said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 50/50*cool white*R5 + warm white*Q5*at*350mA*,has been doing fine for me.


Excellent -- thanks!


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Pums:

- bastis



















- escudo










- bahia grande





































- esperanza 



















first esperanza offspring


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

- loma partida



















- salt creek



















- darkland




























Enjoy!

gluedl


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

so you're the one with red frog beach lol... post some pics of them


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Really nice setups and frogs...that moss loves those tree fern panels.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

pretty sweet collection!! nice vivs


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

I am warming up, both bastis pics above are the best I could get today. 3 more for your viewing pleasure:


----------



## highvoltagerob (Apr 14, 2012)

Wow, nice collection! The rack looks great


----------



## poohmalley (Mar 19, 2012)

LOVE IT...I should make my own rack...Im new to the hobby but going in head first..


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments guys! On the menu today:

- cristobal










- bastimentos
























































- loma partida 











Enjoy!

gluedl


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

- Black jeans:




























- Mosses growing slowly out of the slurry:





















Have a nice day

gluedl


----------



## Juand15 (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice pics! maybe one day my fishroom will become a Frogroom!

Juan


----------



## joekolko43 (Feb 21, 2012)

how do you get the moss to grow on the background/walls like that? Looks GREAT


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Glad you all like it!



> how do you get the moss to grow on the background/walls like that?


Fairly simple:

- take a piece of tree fern










- add water










- take a piece of moss (here sheet moss, but this works the same way for every other moss)










- rub the moss into the tree fern as if it was a sponge. Tear it apart while doing so. The pieces that get stuck will not fall of while misting if you apply enough pressure. 










- final result, now place it under good light and keep it always wet. In a few weeks you will see first grow and the whole panel will be green in about a year. 










Believe it or not, tree fern does also grow mosses by itself, you do not need to add anything. Just be patient. My water comes from the tap and ages about 1 day, I never add fertilizers. My water is medium hard about 14°dH. I use "soft xanxim" as opposed to "hard xanxim". For the difference see here:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/62597-soft-xaxim-what.html

After two weeks of not seeing them, the bribris have been showing up this morning. Here's the best shot:










And some funghis growing at the moment:




























Have a nice day

gluedl


----------



## joekolko43 (Feb 21, 2012)

thank you so much, definitely gonna do that in my next viv. great help!!!


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

- blue jeans














































Enjoy!

gluedl


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice frogs!


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

> Nice frogs!


Thanks!

- escudo










- basti










- froglets that came out of water today:

cristobal



















esperanza



















More funghis:










Have a nice day!

gluedl


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Here are some shots of the offspring so far:

- cristobal

about to come out of water










same frog a day later










another froglet










another










and another



















- basimentos tad (there is 1 more I can spot)










- escudo eggs










- loma partida tad











And then there is some drama too. My blue jean female has stopped eating regularly, sits in the water often and has lost weight after moving from quarantine to their home. I have isolated her last saturday and have threated her with levacol once a day by applying 1 drop on the back of the frog. She does not poo which leaves me a bit helpless. It also seems that she has been eating more since yesterday, but the weight gain is minimal if any. Anyway some pics of the temporary enclosure and of the frog:




























Have a nice day!


gluedl


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

i hope she makes it through. she's a beauty



gluedl said:


> gluedl


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## tnwalkers (Jul 15, 2012)

beautiful frogs and sweet rack


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

She is doing fine again:










First loma partida froglet:










another hunting with mum:










first bastimentos froglet:










another










and another










have a nice day


gluedl


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

gorgeous basti babies. are their bellies and legs a bluish tint or is that from the camera ,and more of a grey. Either way very nice good luck with all you new babies


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

> beautiful frogs and sweet rack





> gorgeous basti babies. are their bellies and legs a bluish tint or is that from the camera


Thanks guys!

There is this one basti froglet with bluish grey legs










as opposed to this one, he has brown legs with black dots










And today, the most beautiful esperanza froggy came out of water




























Have a nice day!

gluedl


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi G,great thread are the bastis the red frog beach morph.I'm glad your blue jeans is well again
thankyou
Stu


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks Stu,

yes they are.

Cheers!


gluedl


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi all, time for an update!


I was busy the last few weeks building this 460l/120gal monster:



















Just styropor with foam to fix the wood, glued to the glass wall. Covered with silicone and grinded coco chips. Don't know about the US, but you can simply find NO treefern panels at the moment around here  !

I blended mosses and covered the coco.










Plants










The floor is made of a layer of leaves and some moss pieces, coco chips and epiweb for good drainage.

I have got 3 thermometers stuck on the front doors and 3 electric sensors for control, 2 measure temps, 1 for humidity. Lightning is done with a 35W HQI spot with UVs and 2 standard 18W FLtubes. 

I am still waiting for a 16W UVtube, the ones used for water desinfection with wavelengths down to 254nm, to be shipped. This one will be on duty 2-3 hours at noon. It will be placed inside the viv.

I am currently working on a dimmed down 125W Halogen spot to produce water filtered IR-A waves. This one will be on duty after each misting until the humidity drops to 75% or the temps rise to 25°C at the bottom. It will stay of duty after one of those 2 values are reached, until the next misting. Will be put on top of the viv.

I should also have finished the venting system this weekend. Build with 2 fans, the first will achieve circulation in the viv, the second will be an extractor. Both will be off duty when the lights go out to keep humidity up.

At the moment I have temps of 21°C at the bottom, 23°C at he middle and 24°C just under the top. 85-89% humidity in the morning, dropping over the day till 75% until the next misting. Temps drop to 21°C (room temp) at night.

The misting system is a 17bar super silent pump and 6 stainless steel sprayers, providing 300ml of rain/min. It rains 5 minutes when the lights go on and 5 minutes 3 hours before they go out at night.

All this for these bad boys (you will probaly hate me now ):










































































It's a pair, they are CAPTIVE BRED from Denmark and before you ask, I have valid papers and so they will be registered. The male is calling as I write these lines, the call is something really special and funny IMO. I have never been so fascinated. They are super bold, the way they move and hunt is just phenomenal.

Hope you enjoy the pics that do not do them justice. 


Have a nice day!


gluedl


----------



## A&MGecko (Sep 17, 2010)

Now the only question is, how can I get me some of those?  Fantastic animals.


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi Gluedl,

great animals!


----------



## nonliteral (Mar 26, 2012)

Great looking build AND great looking frogs!

I'm curious as to why you moved away from LEDs for this build (for the non-UV portion of the lighting), though.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Uuuuuuuuugh, why does Europe get all the good frogs

D


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi all,



> great animals!


Thanks PT



> Now the only question is, how can I get me some of those?  Fantastic animals


Find a breeder (they are out there) and hope for surplus offspring (even more difficult to find).



> Uuuuuuuuugh, why does Europe get all the good frogs


These are the first offspring to be offered since 2008 legally from what I know, so Europe isn't full of these frogs either....



> I'm curious as to why you moved away from LEDs for this build


Because the spectrum they emit is rather narrow and the heat is not enough for a good heat gradient in the viv, because FL tubes were cheap and because I did not have any LEDs at hand...

With these sensitive souls I wanted to think differently and a podcast from Dr Bretz (Germany) and the german frog forum owner which stated why we had to rethink our viv designs, seemed to confirm this. The podcast is online but in German, I can post the link if anyone wants to.
As you can read above I use a specific 254nm UV tube for desinfection of the viv. A german frog enthusiast made some analysis of bacterias in his vivs and found that the amount of these were 3 to 10 times higher then in the natural habitats, most were found directly after misting. Dr Bretz has got his vivs back to normal "wildlife" values with an UV light like that. I got a .pdf report of this, but again only in german.
And I use filtered IR light. There is a difference in penetration between IR-A and IR-B. Dr Bretz made some simulations with a silicone glove which he filled with aggar, wired a temp sensor in the middle of the aggar and a temp sensor on the outside of the glove. With a bad mix of IR-A and IR-B, the outside heated up faster then the inside. With IR-A only, the inside was at least as hot as the outside. Dr Bretz has had some of his O. lehmanni offspring (that died at young age) analized. They had underdevelopped organs and yellow livers for example. His theory is that we do threat our frogs like fish, where the body temp equals the water temp, but for frogs we should think different. You can burn a frogs skin with bad IR and his inside might still not be at the right temp, that's his theory. A postive side effect is the higher evaporation as the IR-A light does only come on after misting.

Their food is the other crucial point.

What I have seen so far:

- the frogs do take sunbaths and move on after some time, come back later to the same spot and go on again. I suppose this is part of their thermoregulation 
- they tend to prefer the places between 22°C and 24°C and move as the area with the preferred temps changes place over the day.

All the stuff I am talking about here seems rather new and I would appreciate your feedback and critics about it. Maybe I am doing it totallly wrong?


Have a nice day


gluedl


----------



## FrogNick (May 3, 2009)

great info, I'm aware of a few people that have WF but the young seem to die or they get bad eggs. You got the links to Dr Bretz as would like more info.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

gluedl said:


> Hi all, time for an update!
> 
> 
> I was busy the last few weeks building this 460l/120gal monster:
> ...


These are hot. Which ones are they?


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

> You got the links to Dr Bretz as would like more info.


Here you go (use firefox):

Startseite | Frogtalk

the micro-biological analyze:

http://www.frogtalk.de/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/mikrobiologische.pdf

Dr Bretz talks about new viv tech:

Neue Terrarientechnik | Frogtalk

Bretzblog:

Bretz-Blog: Frösche

All in german, but I can help if you do not get everything.



> Which ones are they?


Oophaga sylvatica Nariño aka sylvatica "whitefoot"

Have a nice day!

gluedl


----------



## A&MGecko (Sep 17, 2010)

Hmm, I am a bit rusty on my German,  , but I am interested to know which kind of UV tube I should buy here in US for my frogs, I have 4 feet long T8.


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

> but I am interested to know which kind of UV tube I should buy here in US for my frogs


As far as I know: 295-310nm UVB for Vit D and UVA can be beneficial for frogs.

I would add a 35W Solar Raptor HID spot a few inches over the ventilation mesh.


gluedl


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## nonliteral (Mar 26, 2012)

gluedl said:


> With these sensitive souls I wanted to think differently and a podcast from Dr Bretz (Germany) and the german frog forum owner which stated why we had to rethink our viv designs, seemed to confirm this. The podcast is online but in German, I can post the link if anyone wants to.
> As you can read above I use a specific 254nm UV tube for desinfection of the viv. A german frog enthusiast made some analysis of bacterias in his vivs and found that the amount of these were 3 to 10 times higher then in the natural habitats, most were found directly after misting. Dr Bretz has got his vivs back to normal "wildlife" values with an UV light like that. I got a .pdf report of this, but again only in german.
> And I use filtered IR light. There is a difference in penetration between IR-A and IR-B. Dr Bretz made some simulations with a silicone glove which he filled with aggar, wired a temp sensor in the middle of the aggar and a temp sensor on the outside of the glove. With a bad mix of IR-A and IR-B, the outside heated up faster then the inside. With IR-A only, the inside was at least as hot as the outside. Dr Bretz has had some of his O. lehmanni offspring (that died at young age) analized. They had underdevelopped organs and yellow livers for example. His theory is that we do threat our frogs like fish, where the body temp equals the water temp, but for frogs we should think different. You can burn a frogs skin with bad IR and his inside might still not be at the right temp, that's his theory. A postive side effect is the higher evaporation as the IR-A light does only come on after misting.
> 
> ...


Very interesting - thanks! I've seen some discussion on the use of UV with dart frogs, but this is the first I've seen regarding specific IR usage.


----------



## A&MGecko (Sep 17, 2010)

> As far as I know: 295-310nm UVB for Vit D and UVA can be beneficial for frogs.
> I would add a 35W Solar Raptor HID spot a few inches over the ventilation mesh.
> gluedl


First, thanks for the info.
I am having very hard time locating a store or internet source to buy those tubes with those specifications: 295-310nm UVB for Vit D and UVA
As far as the solar raptor, that would be a problem for me to add as I have my tanks on racks which don't give me enough space to add one of those, they are too long and with the fixture there is no way I can put it on top.


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

> First, thanks for the info.
> I am having very hard time locating a store or internet source to buy those tubes with those specifications: 295-310nm UVB for Vit D and UVA
> As far as the solar raptor, that would be a problem for me to add as I have my tanks on racks which don't give me enough space to add one of those, they are too long and with the fixture there is no way I can put it on top.


You could also use the reptisun T8 tubes:

ReptiSun® 5.0 UVB Fluorescent




Have a nice day

gluedl


----------



## FrogNick (May 3, 2009)

here is a oldish article about they can detected UV, what would be good to know is what levels they require or prefer? I currently just have T5 HO florescent daylight tubes with low iron glass (optiwhite) on the top so i would suspect a small amount of UV will be reaching the frogs, i have had good result with my pumilios in a relative short space of time.

http://people.oregonstate.edu/~blaustea/news%20articles/Frogs%20avoid%20damaging%20UV-B%20radiation.pdf

nick


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Male calling​








Have a nice day


gluedl


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi all. Time to give this thread a bumb.

The pumilio vivs have been running now for a little more then 6 months and they have changed :

- bribri "fila carbon"











- salt creek











- bastimentos " red frog beach"











- salt creek











- bastimentos " red frog beach"











- escudo










a close up of the ferms that grew out of the treefern panels in this viv










- escudo










escudo offspring




















- bastimentos " red frog beach"











All viv photos posted in the same order as on the first pages of this thread for easy comparision.


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

- bastimentos " red frog beach











- blue jeans











- bahia grande











- esperanza











- loma partida











- cauchero/darkland











- cristobal











- black jeans











The latest additions (from the addiction):

- rio guarumo




























- chirique grande



















- colon "bocas del drago"

no showable viv yet only a few pics of the frogs



















Hope you like them.

Have a nice WE!

gluedl


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice collection of pumilios


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanx Julio! As far as I can remember, your's not bad either


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Nah, Julio has found love, and work....not a real frogger these days. 

Your obligate collection is superior and they are clearly well looked after.


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

Ich liebe deine Frösche und Terrarien!


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks Shawn much appreciated!


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

curlykid said:


> Ich liebe deine Frösche und Terrarien!


Dankeschön!


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Nice tanks and what a collection, really nice Dragos, good luck getting the all going.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

gluedl said:


> Thanx Julio! As far as I can remember, your's not bad either


Had to cut back a lot due to little time, but still have 4 tanks withfrogs



sports_doc said:


> Nah, Julio has found love, and work....not a real frogger these days.
> 
> Your obligate collection is superior and they are clearly well looked after.


Love is the easy part work is what has taken away my time


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

exactly!! what a collection. love the red frog beach and the white foot koi's.


----------



## ItaliaBates (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice job man  !


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Very very nice pumilio collection! Do you have some videos of Esperanza? Esperanza will be my next pumilio. Thanks


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

whitethumb said:


> exactly!! what a collection. love the red frog beach and the white foot koi's.





ItaliaBates said:


> Nice job man  !


Thx guys!




rigel10 said:


> Very very nice pumilio collection! Do you have some videos of Esperanza? Esperanza will be my next pumilio. Thanks


Here you go:

Dad and mom







Froglets






gluedl


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you very much. I will have my Esperanza in a couple of weeks: beautiful frogs! How do you collect so many springtails to feed the frogs? (Forgive my curiosity, but I'm a noob).


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

gluedl said:


>


What morph is this? Gorgeous frog!


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

rigel10 said:


> Thank you very much. I will have my Esperanza in a couple of weeks: beautiful frogs! How do you collect so many springtails to feed the frogs? (Forgive my curiosity, but I'm a noob).


Esperanzas are very nice and IMO easy to breed yet a bit shy. But still a very nice pum. Concerning the springtails, look at the boxes on the floor under the vivs, there are 12 of them and they all contain springs (and I need them, believe me).



















Inside of the boxes: my cultures get fish flakes, yeast (white trail in the middle) and rice. The ground is made of dirt, mixed with leaves and some treefern pieces on top of it. 



















To collect springs, take the treefern pieces and shake gently inside another cup and they are ready to feed.










Another feeder I like are pea aphids. Here is my aphid generator:










I germinate the peas between wet paper towels until they look like this. 










I tear the bottom paper which already contains the roots into pieces. Then just place these on an inch of moist dirt under light in some kind of pot, sprinkle with some peas, and keep moist but NOT wet. Try to avoid spraying water on the stems of the plant, so they will not rot.






















> What morph is this? Gorgeous frog!


Jeremy it's a siquirres/black jeans male that happens to have some blue on his belly.

Have nice day

gluedl


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you very much. Really interesting! Your passion is admirable, as your frogroom! I use pieces of cardboard on which I put fish food to attract springtails, but I'll use those few pieces of xaxim that I left. It also happens to you that the cultures of springtails run out after about a year / year and a half? Greetings

P.S.: Sorry for my bad English.


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

rigel10 said:


> Thank you very much. Really interesting! Your passion is admirable, as your frogroom! I use pieces of cardboard on which I put fish food to attract springtails, but I'll use those few pieces of xaxim that I left. It also happens to you that the cultures of springtails run out after about a year / year and a half? Greetings
> 
> P.S.: Sorry for my bad English.


My springtails slow down producing after 6 months or so and I am constantly setting up new ones. You should consider yourself lucky if yours last that long . And your english is just fine as far as I can say.


Have a nice day


gluedl


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks. I have a good feeling with springtails, which I raised in various ways (not same feeling with trichorhina). But I noticed that after a year / year and a half the culture dies, as if the culture medium becomes sterile. So take over the mites, a bit larger than fruitflies mites. I'm thinking of using this mites as food: they seem tasty for frogs! 
One last question: rice as food for springtails should be cooked? (I'm sorry if I abuse of your experience).
Thanks for the info.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Gluedl,
Can you tell me the approximate cost to build one of your light units? I really like them.

Jeremy


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Jeremy, 


I use 16 1W Cree LEDs (50% XPG R5 and 50% XPG Q5) for every 20" cube, LEDs are running at 350mA. For bigger/smaller vivs you have to play with LED numbers.

I paid:

4.5€/LED
19€ for the AC converter
100" alu profile for 15€
some wires
some instant glue
a bit of patience
minimal soldering skills

I suppose you know of it, yet here is the thread that explains it all:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/55321-diy-led-lights.html?highlight=gluedl


rigel10: just grind the rice to a very fine powder and put it on a moist place, springs will do the rest. Do add small doses, as rice tends to last long.


Have a nice day

gluedl


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Very nice thread! I am in love basically every vivarium and every frog you have!

So after you set this rack up, which frog would have to be your favorite?


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi, I picked up some beautiful baby Esperanza a few days ago, but in the light of my LEDs (cold light) they seemed almost black. So I switched to t5 6500 ° K. All o.k. now. I can appreciate the nuance of blue and red with their color.


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

vivlover10 said:


> Very nice thread! I am in love basically every vivarium and every frog you have!
> 
> So after you set this rack up, which frog would have to be your favorite?


Thanks! But could you please ask a simpler question?

If I had to choose, it would be:

- whitefoots because of their call and boldness, their colors, etc
- blue jeans because the female gave me a lot of trouble at the beginning but seems fine now
- bribri fila carbon for the sheer size of these frogs
- cristos because they really are breeding monsters
- darklands as they were my first pums
-...

But then again, the most thrilling part, is the care the parents give the offspring. For example, I have seen the esperanze female push little ones multiple times to a piece of treefern full of springs. She only stopped when the young one began to ate. It's moments like that I enjoy the most.


Rigel10, congrats on the pumis! If you google esperenza pumilios you will see there is a big variation in the blue tint of these frogs, some are very dark others almost turquoise. Just post some pics, I guess everybody wants to see them.


Have a nice day

gluedl


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you very much. Unfortunately I don't have a decent camera and pics of my phone are hideous. I agree with you. Difficult to make a list of the pumilio and choose a favorite. They're all beautiful! Greetings


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I just took these two pics of one of my little Esperanzas: is the most bold of my trio.


----------



## calebrez (Dec 9, 2009)

I am interested in how you did your led lighting. What kind of dimmer materials and the cost range compared to buying led lighting. And how long it took? Sorry for all of the questions lol amazing tanks and amazing frogs!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

